# Mit dem Gravelbike an den Gardasee



## sebastiano (23. April 2018)

Hallo,
im Gardasee-Thread sind ja dem Vernehmen nach nur Gravelbike-Verachter unterwegs, deshalb frage ich da erst gar nicht, sondern mache direkt einen neuen Thread auf:
Kennt jemand Gravelgrinder taugliche Schotterpisten rund um den Gardasee? Da wir in Costermano sein werden, sind der Süden und der Monte Baldo direkt in der Nähe, aber eine Anfahrt (mit dem Auto) wäre eine schöne Strecke ja auch Wert.

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2018)

Entschuldigung. Was ist ein Gravelbike??? Kann man damit auf Gardaseeschotter  fahren???

Gegenüber zwischen Tignale, Gargnano und Tremalzo gibt es endlos Schotterstraßen in typischem Gardaseeschotterstraßenzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastiano (23. April 2018)

Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Falls ja: Gravel grinding (Schotter mahlen) kommt als Trend aus den USA und bedeutet Schotterstraßen mit einem angepasstem Cyclocross/Rennrad/wasauchimmer-Mix Schotterpisten fahren zu können. Also dort wo ein MTB overkill, ein Rennrad aber überfordert wäre. In Deutschland typischerweise Feldwege und Forstautobahnen, aber auch technisch einfache trails. Die Reifenbreite beträgt irgendwas zwischen 35 und 45 mm und ist mehr oder weniger profiliert. Sieh es als ein rennradartiges Gefährt für mehr als nur Asphalt. 

Je gröber der (Gardasee-)Schotter und je ausgewaschener die Piste desto schwieriger wirds halt mit den schmalen Reifen. Bergab ist da wohl das größere Problem. Tendenziell wäre die Tauglichkeit für einen Kinderanhänger schonmal ein guter Anhaltspunkt für geeignete Strecken.

On topic: Irgendwo (USA Forum) hatte ich mal einen Beitrag gelesen über einen Italiener der in den Monti Lessini eine Runde dreht. War's am Pasubio?


----------



## sebastiano (23. April 2018)

An so etwas hatte ich gedacht. Soll beim Passo Nota - Tremalzo sein. Leider gibt's da aber auch Streckenabschnitte auf der Route die wohl zu heftig sind für schmale Reifen.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. April 2018)

Wir haben es letztes Jahr mit Breitreifencrossern (40mm) versucht - hat keinen Spaß gemacht. Schotter zu grob und die Wirtschaftswege zu steil. Also entweder Rennrad oder MTB.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?
> 
> ...


So ernst wie dein Hinweis auf Gravelbike-Verachter.  Lt. Schwalbe gibt es ja auch Gravel-Semifat-Bikes (2,8" Breite)

2016 hatten wir mal in Gruppe einen CCler mit schmalen dünnen Racingralfs auf seinem Carbonhardtail, er ist alles mitgefahren, auch S2-3 Trails. Das war nicht so das Problem. Problem waren die vielen Plattfüsse auf den "Schotterstrassen", wo man ja naturgemäss doch etwas schneller ist. Breitreifencrosser müssten dann wohl Vollgummireifen haben.
Auch sind die Anstiege mit den beliebten Betonrampen oft über 25%, da kämpft man mit MTB schon ordentlich - k.A. wie das mit einem Crosser aussieht. Jemanden der fit ist weil er ständig irgendwelche Marathons und Trias mitmacht juckt das wohl eher nicht. Eher dann die Traktion am Hinterrad.

Ich würde das jetzt nicht als komplett unsinnig bezeichnen, es gibt wirklich reichlich schöne Schotterstrassen im Hinterland, die man mit schwerem Gerät selten erreicht - mit genug Ausdauerkraft und einem Rucksack voll Ersatzschläuche kann man das schon machen. zur Not lässt sich so ein Bike ja gut schultern.

Den kompletten Tremalzo kannst du damit sicherlich von Riva aus hochfahren, wenn dich das kurze Tragestück vor der Rocchetta nicht stört (links an der Hütte hoch, das ist eh kürzer und es gibt keinen Gegenverkehr).


----------



## cschaeff (23. April 2018)

Tremalzo runter kannst auch Schotter mahlen. Mein Gefährt dazu hieß allerdings Trekkingrad.
Zugegeben, dass kann gegen GRAVELGRINDER nicht anstinken.
Es lebe das Etikett, sch... auf den Inhalt


----------



## sebastiano (23. April 2018)

Immer locker bleiben, wenn du pöbeln willst mach das doch woanders. Wenn du ernstgemeinte Ratschläge hast kannste dich ja wieder melden.


----------



## sebastiano (23. April 2018)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So ernst wie dein Hinweis auf Gravelbike-Verachter



Das war sogar ernst gemeint. Lies doch mal die Kommentare rund um die neue Ponale-'Straße', die ist was für Eisdielen-Poser, E-Bike Touris... Der Straßenbelag sieht allerdings genauso aus wie das wonach ich suche.... Man sieht ja was passiert wenn man das G Wort schreibt... Darauf hatte ich ehrlich gesagt kleine Lust.
Deshalb Dank an dich für deine konstruktiven Ideen in diesem thread


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2018)

Nein, es ist halt die Frage, ob du eigentlich ein Crossbike/Trekkingbikefahrer bist - oder Cyclocrosser.
Die neue Ponale ist mir pupsegal, da muss man halt durch, letztes Jahr habe ich meinen 16.5kg Freerider neben zahllosen E-Bikern bis zur Rocchetta hochgetreten/getragen; mit einem Crosser macht das evtl mehr Spass (k.A. - nie einen gehabt). Nur halt Trails runter nicht, aber du kannst hinten rum übers Rifugio Cima Rest alles Schotter zurück fahren im Valvestino.
Sprich, mit viel Fitness und dem Willen, sein Bike auch mal viel zu tragen, geht das schon klar. Dann kommt man auch in schöne Ecken.


----------



## macduffy (23. April 2018)

Ich schätze mal hier wirst Du fündig:
http://premier.filcronet.it/gardacostermano/it/home/
Die Strecken von Garda bis Peschiera dürften fast alle mit Deinem Bike fahrbar sein.
Ausnahmen _Val Sorda_ und möglicherweise _Graspo del Moro._
Bei letzterem sind einige Teilstrecken grob bis saugrob. Keine Ahnung, ob das mit Gravel geht.
Mit einem Treckingrad jedenfalls kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. April 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben, wenn du pöbeln willst mach das doch woanders. Wenn du ernstgemeinte Ratschläge hast kannste dich ja wieder melden.



Bin total locker 

Das mit dem Tremalzo war übrigens ernst gemeint. Über den Ledrosee und die Asphaltpiste rauf bis zum Rifugio Garda und dann ab dem Tunnel die Schotterpiste runtergrinden. Schöne Tagestour, tolle Ausblicke und fast 2.000 HM am Stück gibt es auch nicht so oft.


----------



## on any sunday (23. April 2018)

sebastiano schrieb:


> Man sieht ja was passiert wenn man das G Wort schreibt... D



Nö, ich sehe höchstens, das du dir das einbildest. Den Tremalzo kann man mit deinem Schotterteil fahren, eventuell die Übersetzung anpassen. Ansonsten gibt es da noch das Gebiet um den Passo de Ere, Lago Valestino. Pasubio geht sicherlich auch, ab dem Pian delle Fugazze zum Passo Xomo und dann rauf zum  Rifugio Papa und über die Strada de Eori runter. In den Sibillini gibt es sicherlich auch ein paar Strecken, z.B. Monte Castelberto, müsste man die Karte begutachten.

Ich würde mit dem Teil aber in die Emilia Romagna oder in die Toskana fahren, da findest du auf den strada bianche "endlose" Möglichkeiten.


----------



## macduffy (23. April 2018)

Ich fürchte, der Abschnitt hinter dem Scheiteltunnel und ein eher noch längeres Stück vor dem Passo di Nota sind für Gravel-Reifen eher Gift.
Gerade der zweitgenannte Abschnitt war schon mal weniger rumpelig.
Fragt sich wie viel zu schieben man bereit ist.


----------



## Treckie (3. Mai 2018)

Einen See weiter westlich gibt es den Passo Croce Domini, dann weiter über den Goletto delle Crocette und Giogio die Manivia nach Anfo. Bin ich mit dem Crosser (so hiessen die Gravelbikes früher) gefahren, einige mutige RR Fahrer habe ich aber auch gesehen. Abfahrt ist Tremalzo mäßig, nur der Untergrund ist eher geeignet für unsere Radgattung ;-)


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Mai 2018)

Gardassee mit dem Crosser geht schon, ist halt ein bisschen kacke. Ich bin selbst gerade zum wiederholten Male mit dem Crosser hier. Man sollte sich halt ein bisschen auskennen um die zu verblockten und zu steilen Abfahrten zu vermeiden. Aber: Wo bekomme ich denn hier einen Ersatzreifen her? Hab meinen Hinterreifen aufgeschlitzt...


----------



## Dr. Faust (27. Mai 2018)

Hab tatsächlich auf den zweiten Versuch den einzigen CX-Reifen des Ladens bekommen. Sogar einen sehr ordentlichen, einen Maxxis Larsen. Vermutlich aber auch das CX-Reifen-Kontingent des nördlichen Gardasees erschöpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BontragerTom (15. Juni 2021)

sebastiano schrieb:


> An so etwas hatte ich gedacht. Soll beim Passo Nota - Tremalzo sein. Leider gibt's da aber auch Streckenabschnitte auf der Route die wohl zu heftig sind für schmale Reifen.


Ich hol das nochmal hervor, da ich in drei Wochen mit dem Gravel an den Lago will.
Es gibt eine Runde Riva-Ponale-ri. Passo Nota-Pregasino-Riva die ich gerne mal fahren würde.








						Hafen Riva del Garda – Pregasina Runde von Torbole | Fahrradtour | Komoot
					

Thomas.Jung hat ein Outdoor-Abenteuer mit komoot geplant! Distanz: 37,0 km | Dauer: 03:55 Std




					www.komoot.de
				



Darin gibt es wohl „nur“ ein 2km langes S2 Stück auf der Runde. Ist da schon mal jemand gefahren oder ratet ihr davon ab?
Bin den Tremalzo schon mal von Tremosine aus gefahren und dort liegen ja ab und an schon einige Wacken herum.. 
Ansonsten: Wer kennt noch weitere/andere Runden die man dort drehen kann?
Danke im Voraus, BG


----------



## McNulty (15. Juni 2021)

Das ist am Pre ein supersacksteiler sehr grob gemauerter Weg... wer koa der koa.


----------



## McNulty (15. Juni 2021)

Such mal eher Rennradrunden und schau ob du da Gravel einbauen kannst.
Oder einfache Mtb-touren.
Bzw.frag im Gardasee-thread, wenn du die Gravelkommentare aushälst


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2021)

Wenn es einem nix ausmacht gelegentlich zu tragen kann man sicher bei entsprechender Übersetzung sehr vieles fahren.
Das ging ja früher mit Starrbike L-Hörnchen und 2.1 zmax schließlich auch.
Es gibt endlose Schotter Möglichkeiten, da reicht ein Blick auf die Karte. 
Moser wäre da ein Anhaltspunkt.
Zu Mosers Zeiten war vieles sicher nicht so geröllig, aber wem der Tremalzo schon zu grob ist fährt wohl doch besser Rennrad.


----------



## DerHackbart (15. Juni 2021)

Schonmal versucht mit Komoot was zu planen? Dort kann man ja als Profil Gravelbike angeben. Hat mich nie enttäuscht.


----------



## BontragerTom (15. Juni 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Such mal eher Rennradrunden und schau ob du da Gravel einbauen kannst.
> Oder einfache Mtb-touren.
> Bzw.frag im Gardasee-thread, wenn du die Gravelkommentare aushälst


Ist ein Teil des Plans. Werde meine bekannten Runden, so umplanen das immer etwas Gravel dabei ist.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Zu Mosers Zeiten war vieles sicher nicht so geröllig, aber wem der Tremalzo schon zu grob ist fährt wohl doch besser Rennrad.


Zu grob hab ich nicht gesagt, aber einge Abschnitte sind mit mehr Gewicht auf Lenker sicher nicht angenehm, daher die Frage. 


DerHackbart schrieb:


> Schonmal versucht mit Komoot was zu planen? Dort kann man ja als Profil Gravelbike angeben. Hat mich nie enttäuscht.


Gehe ich noch an, ging mir erstmal nur um diese spezielle Tour.

@ All: danke schonmal.


----------



## McNulty (16. Juni 2021)

Das mit den Moser Touren ist ein guter tip, findet man meistens im Netz. San Giovanni, Monte Velo, Campanna Grassi, Ronda Marocche, Tenno See, evt. auch Altissimo 

By the way, ich glaube das deine Tour mit dem Graveler andersrum fast besser ist, das Stück Trail ist sowieso Schiebung. Dann kannst du dem Höhenweg noch etwas weiter folgen und beim nächsten Pass nach dem Passo Guil rechts Richtung Ledrosee . Zwei Nachteile: immer noch steil, viel Gegenverkehr Shuttler und ebiker


----------



## BontragerTom (16. Juni 2021)

San Giovanni und Monte Velo hab ich mir auch schon rausgesucht, das sieht schon mal gut aus danke 
Werde wie auch schon angemerkt meine Rennradtouren einfach mit etwas Schotter kombinieren, das wird passen.


----------



## finale (16. Juni 2021)

versuchs doch mal mit brouter
https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/45.9167/10.8305/standard,HikeBike.HillShading,m11n Gravel ⭐️⭐️⭐️&profile=Trekking-tracks
da hast du diese roten Linien, die sind für Gravel

mehr zu brouter findest du hier
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bro...rofile-tipps-etc.917910/page-19#post-17499899


----------



## ralleycorse (16. Juni 2021)

Also für meinen Teil fahre MTB, Renner und Gravel. Und würde im Norden vom Gardasee nie auf die Idee kommen was anderes als das MTB zu nehmen.
Viel zu viel Verkehr auf den Verbindungsstrassen und die Forstwege sind oft so dermassen grobschotterig, da kommt mit dem Gravel kein Flow auf.
Das Bild welches oben verlinkt ist, zeigt eher die Ausnahme als die Regel!!
Aber das Pano vom Tremalzo ist geil 
Keine Ahnung ob das im Süden besser ist...

der Lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langos1000HUF (6. November 2021)

Ich habe eine italienische Seite vom "Gravel Club" gefunden, dort sind einige Routen angegeben. Allerdings auf der Süd- und Ostseite:








						GARDA SUD ORIENTALE
					

Il Lago di Garda e’ una perla incastonata tra le Colline Moreniche (a sud), il massiccio del Monte Baldo a Est, il Parco dell’Alto Garda bresciano sovrastato dal Monte Tremalzo (a ovest…




					www.gravelclub.it
				



und hier (mit etwas scrollen):








						Percorsi
					

Percorsi pedalati e vissuti… perche’ non basta soltanto “disegnarli”. Chiunque scarichi le tracce qui pubblicate per pedalarle o per distribuirle a terzi, si assume la piena…




					www.gravelclub.it
				



Vielleicht gibt die Seite auch noch mehr her wenn man italienisch versteht (oder die automatische Übersetzung vom Chrome das kann?).

Auf deren Youtube Kanal haben die auch noch ein Video von der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo.





Edit: 
Gerade noch das auf dem YouTube Kanal gefunden:




Mit Link zur Tour in Komoot

Und über das Komootprofil ist auch noch einiges zu finden: https://www.komoot.de/user/gravelclubit


----------

